# Tombstone Peeper



## jtc (Dec 8, 2005)

Here's a video of my tombstone peeper.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice! I like the motion. It made me start to wonder if it was going to creep out from behind its stone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The peeper was the first animated prop I fell in love with

If I may make a suggestion, shortening the rod the skull is on a little bit will make it less visible when the skull is fully up. Or you could give him a bow tie


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Or you could cover the rod with some neck bones.

Looks great thou.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I like his movement, nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great movement. have always loved the peepers.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good! 
To hide the head rod, I use a cheap light weight black cape and widened the shoulder area with light weight material. It finishes off the upper torso.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I LOVE these things. Would love to give it a go myself next year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh and what I also meant to say was great job! He looks cool.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

What a fun & cool creation. inspiring!


----------



## Hallowed31 (7 mo ago)

jtc said:


> Here's a video of my tombstone peeper.


Love it!


----------

